
Added some non-js social share buttons - esher
http://tosbourn.com/added-some-non-js-social-share-buttons/
======
esher
haha, just wanted to check out if those buttons actually work. they do.

~~~
nenadg
great thing, but why reposting this 3 years after initial blogpost?

~~~
brudgers
Probably because it is intellectually interesting and that's the high level
guide for Hacker News submissions in the guidelines.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

